# Who do you address a christening card to...



## susan_1981

The parents, child or both? And what do you write in them? X


----------



## LDC

I'd address it to everyone in the family who is invited, so parent and child, like I would write a christmas card. 

I'd just out that they're invited to the christening of.... On.... At.... (Inc time) 

Most christening cards have the pre written inside I'm sure 

Xx


----------



## Katerpillar

I address them to the child and say something like we are looking forward to celebrating your christening with you! I'm always at a loss for what to write so just go with that :D


----------



## Button#

I wrote,

To (baby's name)

Happy Christening

Love (us)

I figured it might not be the 'right' thing to put but they'd get the sentiment!


----------

